# Play sand as cap on existing



## Jporter (21 Aug 2013)

Hi everyone,

So I'm thinking its about time for a re-scape of my 330L. It's been up now for a year, hi-tech using solely cat litter as a substrate and I've had no problems whatsoever.

Toying with the idea of going down the play sand route to change things up a bit but I'm not sure whether I should:

a) remove some cat litter & cap the remaining with sand
										 or
b) remove all the cat litter and use solely sand

If I cap the litter I'm afraid of the sand 'seeping' into it over time, anyone have any experience of this / advice for how to stop it happening?
If you suggest using solely sand, I'm assuming it has a relatively poor CEC ratio which would necessitate some base-ferts in addition to the water dosing..?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Aug 2013)

Go for b), if any of the two, a) would be a messy disaster.
And you're right b) would necessitate water column dosing.


----------



## jojouk (21 Aug 2013)

I have 'a' in my tank. There is some seepage of the cat litter ontop of the sand, but nothing too serious. I shoud/will put some more sand in as I didnt make the cap very deep.
I would do the same again.
I still do daily dosing however


----------

